# Beer in Vietnam



## Bonenose (31/8/17)

Hi any recomendations on beers and or pubs in Vietnam, Ho Chi Minh and around Da Nang and Da Lat in particular.

Cheers


----------



## koshari (1/9/17)

The draft beer or "beer hoi" it generally san miquall brewed in the phillipines. Otherwise the locally canned ba ba ba (333) isnt a bad drop. There is also saigon who do a darker verdion as eell and BGD beer as well. Tiger imported from thailand redily available as well.

My advice . Look for a beerhoi guy on the side of the street. You will see them with a stack of childrens platic seats/tables and locals and foreigners alike happjly drinking thick glasses of the stuff eith a block of ice i thd glass. And it costs a few mere cents a glass.


----------



## mstrelan (1/9/17)

There was a good bar I went to in HCMC which had a few Belgians but it was 7 years ago and I can't remember what is was. But make sure you ask for no ice... Sometimes they give you ice.


----------



## Leyther (1/9/17)

I don't think 'Beer Hoi' is San Miguel, Beer Hoi's are very popular in the North around Hanoi, its generally brewed very quickly and is very weak ~3%ABV, its more of a refreshment than a proper beer, in Hanoi we was paying around 20C a pot for it, in Hoi An it was around 9C, didn't see any in Saigon. 

In bottles you get the 333, Hanoi, Saigon, all similar around ~5%. There's an Aussie bar near the Saigon skydeck where we went to watch some sport in, they have more options but you'll pay a lot more in there too and some nice rooftop bars around there also but again they'll sting you compared to a street bar.

Enjoy it, we loved it, sample as much of the street food as possible, we went with 2 kids and the only time either of them got sick was when we ate in restaurants!!!


----------



## yankinoz (1/9/17)

Beer hoi is not San Mig. Some is brewed on premises. Ir's cheap because it's fresh, that is, not long out of the fermenter. Forget lagering. Taste varies, but don't expect a lot of hops. Like many tropical beers, it tastes better if you're soaked in sweat.

In Danang one large and popular riverfront pub has a neon sign, "Czech Beer." Reportedly it's Czech-style brewed on premises, but the pilsner and dark are both quite good. 

Among bottled beers, "Saigon" tastes maltier than most, and I saw a billboard that proclaimed it's all-malt.


----------



## Bonenose (1/9/17)

Have been hitting google etc. and have found quite a few craft brewers in HCMC looks like they have a fairly exciting local selection, could be a fair old pub crawl.


----------



## stm (12/9/17)

Just call it Saigon like all the locals (not HCMC). And yeah the 333 (ba ba ba) is fine, and easy to pronounce!


----------

